# help with surround speaker placement



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 14' X 19' x 9' (ceilings) room and am having an issue with surround speaker placement. There's a window and an open side where the side surrounds would normally go, so side surrounds is out of the question. I have my furniture against the back wall (19' side) and was planning to use my paradigm ADP-190 dipoles for the surround sound. Is that recommended? Also is it okay to have the couches against the back wall? Moving them out is an option but it kind of look ridiculous as I can only move them out about 8 inches. How high should I put the dipoles? 2 feet above your head?

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With Dipoles, it is really recommended that you place the null as close as possible to the sides of the listening position. How far off are you? Could you avoid the window by going higher/lower than 2-3' above earlevel? Can you attach a picture/diagram of your setup?

Moving the couches out, even 8 inches, will help with even bass response. Do it if it works with the rest of your setup.


----------



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

I can possibly put the side speakers above the window but then I'd have wires hanging down and that's ugly. So really the only option is on the back wall. I pulled the couches out a little bit and it looks bad. So I'm going to leave them against the back wall. How high should the adp-190's be put? I'll post a picture tonight.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So will the speakers be directly overhead on the back wall? If so, I'd go at least 3' above the seating position, so so that you don't conk your head at any point.


----------



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Should I space them out farther for proper dispersion?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Farther than...? I would follow the Dolby True HD setup here: http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/


----------

